# Problème résolution ATI x1600 windows 10 / iMac 5.1 fin 2006



## Dear_Cpt_X (21 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

J'ai un iMac 5.1 // 17" fin 2006 // 64bits
Core 2 Duo 2ghz ( T7200) // 4go MAIS 2.98go utilisables ?! // 500go dd sata // ATI X1600

Triste de ne pouvoir le patcher pour Ma os 10.1x, je lui ai installé windows 10 comme ceci :

bootcamp pour installer windows 7 SANS AVOIR PU TÉLÉCHARGER LES DERNIERS PILOTES BOOTCAMP A JOUR
du coup, j'ai tout formaté et installé windows 7 sur une seule partition. NO MORE MAC OS ON IT...
sans mettre à jour aucun pilote ou driver sur windows 7, j'ai directement installé windows 10 pro 64bits. A ce jour, je suis à la version Windows 10 pro éd 2004 // système exploitation 19041.329 // experience pack 120.2202.130.0
J'ai un souci et un problème :

le souci est que seuls 3go sont utilisés alors que j'ai bien 4go installés. 






la résolution maximale est bloquée à 1152x864 alors que je peux aller à 1200x ou 1400x.





la luminosité de l'écran est inaccessible dans les paramètres
De fait, avez vous une idée pour résoudre tout ceci ?
Merci pour votre retour.

Peace


----------



## RubenF (23 Juin 2020)

Concernant la RAM, je me demande si tu n'a pas un CPU en 32 Bits, donc tu ne peux qu'adresser 3Go de RAM Maximum. 

Ensuite pour la résolution essaie de trouver des drivers pour ta ATI sur internet, bien qu'elle soit assez vieille. Ca peut eventuellement le faire.


----------



## Dear_Cpt_X (29 Juin 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Concernant la RAM, je me demande si tu n'a pas un CPU en 32 Bits, donc tu ne peux qu'adresser 3Go de RAM Maximum.
> 
> Ensuite pour la résolution essaie de trouver des drivers pour ta ATI sur internet, bien qu'elle soit assez vieille. Ca peut eventuellement le faire.



Bonjour.
En utilisant Brigadier 0.2.4, j'ai obtenu une identification des pilotes ATI windows 10 pour bootcamp ; BootCamp-041-84868.
Je les ai installé et windows les reconnait mais les désinstalle alors que j'ai bien validé l'installation de pilotes ou drivers sans signature.
Je suis bloqué à ma résolution indiquée plus haut. C'est un effet zoomant désagréable à la longue, d'autant que la luminausité est bloquée à un niveau fort. Pas terrible de nuit...D'autant que je n'ai pas de mode nocturne actif ni ne peut installer de soft pour. Je commence à me dire que ça va être une galère à la longue... TO BE CONTINUED... ;(


----------

